# England 2010 weather



## thetimeshareguy (Mar 24, 2009)

We're staying the last two weeks of March 2010 at Barnsdale Hall, north of London, England. I know the weather is highly changeable and have read messages here about the necessity in England to have flexible plans for rain and sun; my question is, what is the climate like at that time of year, most years? Is it generally spring-like? Or more wintery and cold? Would just like a general idea. We'll prepare for anything.


----------



## taradan (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Timeshare Guy,
Well March is very unpredictable.My birthday falls 22nd March hence why I have good recollection. Last year it was very cold, the year before I was wearing my summer dresses and this weekend gone it was the best weekend we've had all year. However today is very chilly.
It's not heavy winter coats cold but more light coat, sun glasses and jean weather


Have fun
T


----------



## Janie (Mar 24, 2009)

*Just got back from London and Paris*

and we had five straight days of gorgeous warm sunny weather, with temps in the 60s.  

However, I've been in March before and had snow and frozen puddles.  

Plan for anything and everything!


----------



## Keitht (Mar 24, 2009)

The last 2 weeks have been gorgeous.  Not hot, but wonderfully sunny days with temperatures in the high 50s, which is unusual for the time of year.
By the way, Barnsdale Hall is certainly north of London - over 100 miles north in fact.


----------



## Blues (Mar 24, 2009)

Keitht said:


> By the way, Barnsdale Hall is certainly north of London - over 100 miles north in fact.



Keith, you keep forgetting that we use different scales for distance around here.  For those of us in North America, 100 miles means it's practically a suburb!


----------



## Keitht (Mar 24, 2009)

I certainly agree with the observation about different scales of distance, but in the US and Canada it's probably fair to say that you can pretty much divide the distance by the speed limit to get the time between 2 points.  Try that over here and severe disappointment is the only outcome.


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info! Regarding distances, I'm very happy to be well out of London. We'll take the train to London and do a few days of sightseeing, but the last several times I've been to England it was in the rural areas that I felt I was in the "real" part of the country. We'll be renting a car and driving to various rural destinations, and sometimes taking the train. Cheerio, old pip!


----------



## rosebud5 (Mar 28, 2009)

Most people dont go to UK for the weather and only hope for the best. Good luck in March. We were there is the summer and seen the sun once or twice.


----------

